# LGBT PRIDE MONTH



## darwing

*Sunday, June 25, 2017 *

*BEGINS AT 2PM AT* *BLOOR AND CHURCH STREETS, SOUTH ON YONGE STREET TO YONGE–DUNDAS SQUARE*

Costumes, Choreography and Colour!

Festival weekend’s premier event is the Pride Parade. With 150+ participating groups marching, the Toronto Pride parade has become one of the largest in North America. There will be unforgettable performances, floats, marchers, and all the glitter you can handle!

*
*


----------



## ScienceRocks

Sounds great! I am gender fluid so I wish I could.


----------



## Geaux4it

darwing said:


> *Sunday, June 25, 2017 *
> 
> *BEGINS AT 2PM AT* *BLOOR AND CHURCH STREETS, SOUTH ON YONGE STREET TO YONGE–DUNDAS SQUARE*
> 
> Costumes, Choreography and Colour!
> 
> Festival weekend’s premier event is the Pride Parade. With 150+ participating groups marching, the Toronto Pride parade has become one of the largest in North America. There will be unforgettable performances, floats, marchers, and all the glitter you can handle!



Proud to be queer?

Um.. OK

-Geaux


----------



## darwing

Matthew said:


> Sounds great! I am gender fluid so I wish I could.


thans for your support


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## darwing

Geaux4it said:


> darwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunday, June 25, 2017 *
> 
> *BEGINS AT 2PM AT* *BLOOR AND CHURCH STREETS, SOUTH ON YONGE STREET TO YONGE–DUNDAS SQUARE*
> 
> Costumes, Choreography and Colour!
> 
> Festival weekend’s premier event is the Pride Parade. With 150+ participating groups marching, the Toronto Pride parade has become one of the largest in North America. There will be unforgettable performances, floats, marchers, and all the glitter you can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to be queer?
> 
> Um.. OK
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Respect your position


----------



## darwing

Sunni Man said:


>


----------



## Sunni Man

Matthew said:


> Sounds great! I am *gender fluid *so I wish I could.


Translation:  "I'm a perverted freakazoid".  ....


----------



## darwing

Sunni Man said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great! I am *gender fluid *so I wish I could.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  "I'm a perverted freakazoid".  ....
Click to expand...


----------



## ScienceRocks

Sunni Man said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great! I am *gender fluid *so I wish I could.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  "I'm a perverted freakazoid".  ....
Click to expand...



And you're a myth believer. At least I am real and wish to be like 51% of our species.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Geaux4it said:


> darwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunday, June 25, 2017 *
> 
> *BEGINS AT 2PM AT* *BLOOR AND CHURCH STREETS, SOUTH ON YONGE STREET TO YONGE–DUNDAS SQUARE*
> 
> Costumes, Choreography and Colour!
> 
> Festival weekend’s premier event is the Pride Parade. With 150+ participating groups marching, the Toronto Pride parade has become one of the largest in North America. There will be unforgettable performances, floats, marchers, and all the glitter you can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to be queer?
> 
> Um.. OK
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Do you hate freedom or personal choice in life? 

Why do you want to stop people from living their lives?


----------



## Geaux4it

Matthew said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunday, June 25, 2017 *
> 
> *BEGINS AT 2PM AT* *BLOOR AND CHURCH STREETS, SOUTH ON YONGE STREET TO YONGE–DUNDAS SQUARE*
> 
> Costumes, Choreography and Colour!
> 
> Festival weekend’s premier event is the Pride Parade. With 150+ participating groups marching, the Toronto Pride parade has become one of the largest in North America. There will be unforgettable performances, floats, marchers, and all the glitter you can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to be queer?
> 
> Um.. OK
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you hate freedom or personal choice in life?
> 
> Why do you want to stop people from living their lives?
Click to expand...


Where did I say I wanted to stop the parade?

-Geaux


----------



## Sunni Man

Matthew said:


> At least I am real and wish to be like 51% of our species.


51% of what?   ..


----------



## ScienceRocks

Sunni Man said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I am real and wish to be like 51% of our species.
> 
> 
> 
> 51% of what?   ..
Click to expand...


Humanity,

Believer of a cloud man!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ScienceRocks

Marion Morrison said:


>




So you have had enough of freedom. Why exactly do you have to be a asshole?


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Matthew said:


> Sounds great! I am gender fluid so I wish I could.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Geaux4it said:


> Proud to be queer?
> 
> Um.. OK
> 
> -Geaux



  Makes as much sense as an “adultery pride” event or a “pedophilia pride” event, or any event celebrating “pride” in some other immoral, perverted behavior.


----------



## Geaux4it

Bob Blaylock said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to be queer?
> 
> Um.. OK
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes as much sense as an “adultery pride” event or a “pedophilia pride” event, or any event celebrating “pride” in some other immoral, perverted behavior.
Click to expand...


Does that include BLM events?

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it




----------

